# ayuda, error al instalar gentoo

## tinchovmm

Hola, depues de un tiempito en linux vine por gentoo, y tengo el siguiente problema:

mi lista de particiones:

/dev/sda1 windows

/dev/sda2 windows

/dev/sda3 extendida

/dev/sda5 boot

/dev/sda6 swap

/dev/sda7 /

en la instalacion, sin errores ni problemas aparentemente, por una cuestion de q es la primera vez la hice con genkernel, probe con grub y lilo, actualmente con lilo, esta configurado asi:

boot/dev/sda

timeout=300

dafault=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

label=gentoo

read=only

root=ram0

append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root/dev/sda7"

initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

other=/dev/sda1

label=windows

El error es el siguiente:

RAMDISK: could't find val disk image starting at 0.

VFS: cannot open root device "340" boot options; here are the available partitions: 0340 4194302 hdb drivers= ide-cdrom kernel panic-not syncing:vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (3,64)

pid: 1, comm: swapper not tainted 2.6.30-r5 #1

estoy seguro que es un error de configuracion, ya que probe con grub y lilo y ambos me dan error, cambie muchas configuraciones y nada, incluso reinstale todo varias veces y estoy en lo mimso, si alguno sabria decirme cual es mi problema, si es configuracion o mala instalacion se lo agraeceria, muchas gracias espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Te recomiendo que uses grub y observes el codigo de error en la siguiente lista con tal de obtener una solución:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml

Las desventajas de usar lilo són cada dia más (por ejemplo no es compatible en 64 bits), y cada vez que haces un cambio en el archivo de configuración (creo que era lilo.conf) debes volver a meterlo en el MBR con su lilo install o como se llamase que no recuerdo...

Además si usas grub, tiene una cosa que creo que és brillante... puedes editar la entrada sin necesidad de iniciar el sistema (por ejemplo presiona la tecla "E" sobre la entrada que quieras modificar). Esto es especialmente util si marcaste una opción que no funciona o bien te has confundido con la partición; de esta manera puedes editar la entrada sin necesidad de montar el disco desde un livecd y tampoco necesitaras hacer más adelante un chroot para reinstar lilo...

Sobre tu error, a primera vista parece que no encuentra en disco duro (doy por sentado que tienes compilado inkernel los drivers del disco duro y no como modulo).

Podré ayudarte más si haces lo mismo con grub (no recuerdo la nomenclatura de lilo).

Animo.

----------

## tinchovmm

ok gracias por contestar. .  ahora mismo vuelvo a grub y a ver como sale. .

----------

## tinchovmm

quedo perfecto con grub.. lo q estaba mal era el arranque. .  mañana sigo con entorno grafico   :Smile:  gracias de nuevo

----------

## tinchovmm

Hola de nuevo, la buena es que ya tengo xfce, es mas estoy desde ahi ahora. .  el problema es q no tengo nada ni papelera ni file  manager..  es como si no se conectara con mi systema . .   :Confused:  no entiendo bn. . no tengo iconos y el teclado esta en ingles y todo lo demas tambien esta en ingles. cuando hago un louout me salen miles de errores todos dicen no channel connect..

----------

## tinchovmm

Algo asi es el problema ue tengo. .  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5949099.html?sid=081961da73a09dc351c925ba000d149b    ahora probando aver si soluciono

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Suena como que el metapaquete xfce4-meta (valga la redundancia) no se terminó de instalar completamente y ya lo estás ejecutando...

Acerca del teclado, en que archivo le especificaste que use el keymap en español?

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

 *tinchovmm wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo, la buena es que ya tengo xfce, es mas estoy desde ahi ahora. .  el problema es q no tengo nada ni papelera ni file  manager..  es como si no se conectara con mi systema . .   no entiendo bn. . no tengo iconos y el teclado esta en ingles y todo lo demas tambien esta en ingles. cuando hago un louout me salen miles de errores todos dicen no channel connect..

 

Suena a que no tienes activada la USE thunar, esta es importante para xfce, este controla es escritorio y posible que lo necesites para la papelera y demás. Con respecto al idioma es muy probable que no hayas seguido bien la guía de localización. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

En el siguiente enlace está la mayoría de la documentación en castellano de Gentoo.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml?desc=1

----------

## tinchovmm

si lo del teclado puse en español.. . con lo otro instale thunar . . lo unico que me arreglo fue poder ver el file manager pero no los iconos. . despues de un reboot me salio fixel  :Sad:  reinstale todo de nuevo, ahora probe con gnome. .  peor todavia a mitad de emerge gome sin luz   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad:  prendi la pc y apartentemente empezo de donde estaba en teoria si  la pardida de nada. .  me dio un par de errores q solucione con la USE , ahora me quede con un error en gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3 con el editors gedit. .  me quedan tres paquetes y no los puedo instalar, encuentro algo sobre este problema y lo pongo aca aver que me dicen..  saludos

----------

## tinchovmm

este es el error que me sale:

>>>Fail to emerge app-aditors/gedit-2.26.3, Log fole:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/build/log'

Messages for packages app-editors/gedit-2.26.3:

Error: app-editors/gedit-2.26.3 Fail.

Call stack

                             ebuild.sh, line      49: Called src_compile

                     enviroment    , line   2034: Called gnome2_src_compile

                     enviroment    , line   1261: Called die

The specific of code:

                  emake || die "compile failure"

if you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at ' /var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/tmp/build.log'

the ebuild enviroment file is located at ' /var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/tmp/enviroment'

eso me sale de cualquier forma que haga el emerge. . me falta gnome base, editor gediy y totem nada mas. .  las X no hinician ni a palos   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tinchovmm

bueno logre iniciar las X pero sigo sin poder descargar eso tres paquetes. . y parece q ese parte de gnome es muy muy necesaria jajaja tengo la resolucion mal, todos los fondos de pantallas son verdes    :Confused:  . . el menu aplicaciones no se habre lo dmeas funciona bien. .  hal hacer log out tengo error de nautilus . . por favor alguien que sepa como solucionar el error de esos paquetes. .  saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A ver si te puedo dar una mano che.

El mensaje de error que pegaste, no indica absolutamente nada, lo relevante está justo antes de lo que pegaste en el mensaje.

Repetí la instalación del paquete que falla y pegá el mensaje de error, pero completo.

Salud!

**edito** si es muy largo, pegalo en pastebin.

----------

## tinchovmm

Hola gracias por contestar. .  es que no hay otro mensaje de erro se repite el mismo dos veces...  son igual no hay otro. . y no puedo reinsatalra nada. .  si hago emrge gnome me salen tres paquetes, gnome/base, video.totem y editor/gedit. .  de cualquier forma que haga el emerge primero instala el editor-gedit y me sale dos veces ese mensaje   :Confused: 

----------

## Coghan

No importa, el mismo mensaje te dice donde está el log completo: /var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/tmp/build.log

Pega el resultado.

----------

## tinchovmm

perdon el mensaje de error dice [4] *** [gedit] Error 1

                                                     Leaving directory /var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3

3 lo mismo

2 lo mismo

make [1] *** [all-recurssive] error 1

eso es lo unico q aparece arriba de lo ya escrito   :Smile:  espero me puedan ayudar . . saludos

----------

## tinchovmm

ayuda con esto. .  no se como solucionarlo   :Crying or Very sad: 

make[4]: *** [gedit] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/work/gedit-2.26.3/gedit'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/work/gedit-2.26.3/gedit'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/work/gedit-2.26.3/gedit'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/work/gedit-2.26.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-editors/gedit-2.26.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2043:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1270:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-editors/gedit-2.26.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-editors/gedit-2.26.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-editors/gedit-2.26.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2043:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1270:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

localhost ~ #

----------

## Txema

Ni tú ni nadie, en esos mensajes no dice nada, falta información.

Saludos.

----------

## tinchovmm

No se que mas porne :S es lo que sale 

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1a1): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_max_recents'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `set_sensitivity_according_to_window_state':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x558): undefined reference to `gedit_app_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x560): undefined reference to `gedit_app_get_lockdown'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6d1): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6ea): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_set_close_buttons_sensitive'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x715): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_set_tab_drag_and_drop_enabled'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `add_document':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x816): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `_gedit_window_set_default_path':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x84a): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_uri_has_file_scheme'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `set_statusbar_style':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x9cb): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_statusbar_visible'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `set_toolbar_style':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xad4): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xb44): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xb89): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xbb3): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_toolbar_visible'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xbe0): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xc0d): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_toolbar_buttons_style'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `clone_window':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xc40): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xc45): undefined reference to `gedit_app_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xc6e): undefined reference to `gedit_app_create_window'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xc94): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_default_window_size'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xd1a): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xd31): undefined reference to `_gedit_panel_get_active_item_id'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xd50): undefined reference to `_gedit_panel_set_active_item_by_id'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xd6b): undefined reference to `_gedit_panel_get_active_item_id'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xd8a): undefined reference to `_gedit_panel_set_active_item_by_id'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `analyze_tab_state':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xe93): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_state'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `add_view':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xefa): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `editable_changed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xf78): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_get_default'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `received_clipboard_contents':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x102f): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_state'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_tab_autosave':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1090): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_get_tab_from_location':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x12d1): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x12eb): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x12f3): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_location'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_get_unsaved_documents':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1aa8): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1ad2): undefined reference to `_gedit_tab_can_close'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1ade): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_get_bottom_panel':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1c57): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_get_side_panel':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1cb3): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_set_active_tab':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1e20): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `_gedit_window_move_tab_to_new_window':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1eff): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1f5a): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x1f97): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_move_tab'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_close_tabs':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x206f): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2077): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x20a9): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_remove_tab'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_close_all_tabs':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x214e): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2168): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_remove_all_tabs'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_close_tab':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x21e3): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x220c): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_state'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2219): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_state'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2223): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_get_active_tab':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x23c5): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_create_tab_from_uri':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x244e): undefined reference to `_gedit_tab_new_from_uri'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2463): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2479): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x249e): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_add_tab'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_create_tab':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x252a): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2532): undefined reference to `_gedit_tab_new'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x255d): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2582): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_add_tab'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_next_prev_doc_sensitivity':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x261f): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `set_sensitivity_according_to_tab':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2700): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2732): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2737): undefined reference to `gedit_app_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x273f): undefined reference to `gedit_app_get_lockdown'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x274b): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_state'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2763): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x278a): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2909): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_readonly'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2bbe): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_can_search_again'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2c74): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_enable_syntax_highlighting'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2c96): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2d66): undefined reference to `gedit_document_is_untitled'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2e7d): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_can_search_again'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `_gedit_window_set_lockdown':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x30f0): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_auto_save'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_next_prev_doc_sensitivity_per_window':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x31c1): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_get_active_view':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x325f): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_get_active_document':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x32d2): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `can_search_again':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x33fe): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_can_search_again'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_finalize':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x363f): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_class_intern_init':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3719): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x386f): undefined reference to `gedit_window_state_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_window_state_event':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3985): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x399b): undefined reference to `_gedit_statusbar_set_has_resize_grip'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_tab_removed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3a52): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_get_default'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_dispose':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3a88): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3ab5): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3abd): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_garbage_collect'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3b69): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3b71): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_garbage_collect'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3c1f): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3c24): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_window_size_can_set'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3c31): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_window_state_can_set'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3c4f): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_side_panel_size_can_set'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3c63): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3c7a): undefined reference to `_gedit_panel_get_active_item_id'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3c96): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_bottom_panel_size_can_set'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3cb9): undefined reference to `_gedit_panel_get_active_item_id'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3cc4): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3ccf): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_deactivate_plugins'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3cee): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_side_panel_active_page_can_set'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3cf9): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_set_side_panel_active_page'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3d16): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_set_window_size'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3d20): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_bottom_panel_active_page_can_set'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3d2b): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_set_bottom_panel_active_page'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3d40): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_set_window_state'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3d57): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_set_side_panel_size'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3d75): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_set_bottom_panel_size'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_recent_files_menu':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3dbd): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3dc2): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_max_recents'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3f5d): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_uri_for_display'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3f68): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_replace_home_dir_with_tilde'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x40b7): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_escape_underscores'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `recents_menu_activate':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x41e4): undefined reference to `gedit_commands_load_uris'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `create_menu_bar_and_toolbar':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x4257): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x44ec): undefined reference to `gedit_dirs_get_ui_file'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x4584): undefined reference to `gedit_app_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x458c): undefined reference to `gedit_app_get_lockdown'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x46a1): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x47b2): undefined reference to `gedit_get_language_manager'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x47bc): undefined reference to `gedit_language_manager_list_languages_sorted'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x4872): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_escape_underscores'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x4b99): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_escape_underscores'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `language_toggled':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x4c7e): undefined reference to `gedit_get_language_manager'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `language_combo_changed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x4f58): undefined reference to `gedit_document_set_language'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `side_panel_visibility_changed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5034): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_side_pane_visible_can_set'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x50b1): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x50c4): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x50f3): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_set_side_pane_visible'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `bottom_panel_visibility_changed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5126): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_bottom_panel_visible_can_set'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x51a0): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x51b3): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x51e2): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_set_bottom_panel_visible'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `bottom_panel_item_added':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x51f8): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_get_n_items'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `bottom_panel_item_removed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5276): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_get_n_items'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `init_panels_visibility':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x52e4): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x52e9): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_side_panel_active_page'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x52f0): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5310): undefined reference to `_gedit_panel_set_active_item_by_id'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5315): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_side_pane_visible'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5338): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_get_n_items'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5345): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_bottom_panel_active_page'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5364): undefined reference to `_gedit_panel_set_active_item_by_id'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5369): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_bottom_panel_visible'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_init':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5440): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x54a6): undefined reference to `gedit_message_bus_new'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x553e): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x554a): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_new'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x55f8): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_new'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x563f): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x56eb): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_add_item'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5728): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_add_item'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5768): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_add_item'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x57d1): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_new'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5818): undefined reference to `gedit_get_language_manager'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5822): undefined reference to `gedit_language_manager_list_languages_sorted'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x58a1): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_add_item'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x594b): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_add_item'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5a34): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5adc): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5ae8): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_new'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5b42): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5b53): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_new'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5bd9): undefined reference to `gedit_documents_panel_new'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5bf7): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5c1f): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_add_item_with_stock_icon'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5c3c): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5c4a): undefined reference to `gedit_panel_new'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5cd4): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_side_panel_size'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5ce6): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_bottom_panel_size'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5f84): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5f89): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5f94): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_activate_plugins'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `drop_uris_cb':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6127): undefined reference to `gedit_commands_load_uris'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `show_notebook_popup_menu':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x621c): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_menu_position_under_widget'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `notebook_popup_menu':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x62b3): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `notebook_tab_detached':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6358): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x637e): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_move_tab'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `get_menu_tip_for_tab':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x63ca): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x63d2): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_uri_for_display'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x63dd): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_replace_home_dir_with_tilde'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_documents_list_menu':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6455): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x652c): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x669d): undefined reference to `_gedit_tab_get_name'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x66b1): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_escape_underscores'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `set_title':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x687a): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x688e): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_short_name_for_display'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x68b9): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_str_middle_truncate'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x68f1): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_readonly'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6978): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_location'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x698c): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_location_get_dirname_for_display'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x69b2): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_str_middle_truncate'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `sync_name':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6b3b): undefined reference to `_gedit_tab_get_name'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6b4d): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_escape_underscores'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6bad): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6bd6): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6bfb): undefined reference to `gedit_document_is_untitled'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_window_state':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6c74): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6cf5): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6d27): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6d41): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_set_window_state'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6d77): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `notebook_tab_removed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6dd2): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6dfc): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6e07): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7050): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_get_default'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x705b): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_update_plugins_ui'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7100): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7125): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_set_cursor_position'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7140): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_clear_overwrite'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `notebook_tab_added':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x723e): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x72a5): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x72b0): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `sync_state':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x74a7): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_overwrite_mode_statusbar':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7536): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_get_type'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_languages_menu':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7582): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_language'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `selection_changed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x76f4): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x771b): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_from_document'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7726): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_state'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x773a): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_cursor_position_statusbar':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x78ef): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7a29): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7a4b): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_set_cursor_position'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `language_changed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7a69): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7a88): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_get_items'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7b48): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_set_item'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `spaces_instead_of_tabs_changed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7c0d): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7c29): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_get_items'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `vpaned_restore_position':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7ca4): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `hpaned_restore_position':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7d78): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `recent_chooser_item_activated':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7e2d): undefined reference to `gedit_commands_load_uris'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `drag_data_received_cb':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7e7a): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_drop_get_uris'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7ebb): undefined reference to `gedit_commands_load_uris'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `tab_width_changed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7eec): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7f0f): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_get_items'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x7ffd): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_set_item'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x80a4): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_set_item_text'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x812f): undefined reference to `gedit_status_combo_box_set_item'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `notebook_switch_page':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x818a): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x8259): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x826c): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x82a1): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_get_type'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x82be): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_set_overwrite'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x833f): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x839d): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_document'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x83f8): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x8427): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `_gedit_window_set_default_path':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x8e0): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `editable_changed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0xf84): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_update_plugins_ui'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_tab_autosave':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x10ae): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_set_auto_save_enabled'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_close_tab':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2246): undefined reference to `gedit_notebook_remove_tab'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `set_sensitivity_according_to_tab':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x2caf): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_update_plugins_ui'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_get_active_view':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3273): undefined reference to `gedit_tab_get_view'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_tab_removed':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x3a5e): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_garbage_collect'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `language_toggled':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x4c79): undefined reference to `gedit_document_set_language'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `gedit_window_init':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x5fd0): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `notebook_tab_close_request':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6337): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_close_tab'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `sync_name':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6bc6): undefined reference to `gedit_plugins_engine_update_plugins_ui'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_window_state':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x6d9a): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_set_window_state'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o): In function `update_overwrite_mode_statusbar':

gedit-window.c :Sad: .text+0x755d): undefined reference to `gedit_statusbar_set_overwrite'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x178): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_new'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x1a8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_open'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x1d8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_open_uri'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x208): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_edit_preferences'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x238): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_help_contents'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x268): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_help_about'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x298): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_view_leave_fullscreen_mode'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x2c8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_view_show_toolbar'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x300): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_view_show_statusbar'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x338): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_view_show_side_pane'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x370): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_view_toggle_fullscreen_mode'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x3a8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_save'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x3d8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_save_as'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x408): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_revert'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x438): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_page_setup'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x468): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_print_preview'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x498): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_print'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x4c8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_close'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x4f8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_edit_undo'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x528): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_edit_redo'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x558): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_edit_cut'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x588): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_edit_copy'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x5b8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_edit_paste'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x5e8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_edit_delete'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x618): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_edit_select_all'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x678): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_search_find'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x6a8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_search_find_next'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x6d8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_search_find_prev'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x708): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_search_replace'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x738): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_search_clear_highlight'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x768): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_search_goto_line'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x798): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_search_incremental_search'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x7c8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_save_all'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x7f8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_close_all'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x828): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_documents_previous_document'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x858): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_documents_next_document'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x888): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_documents_move_to_new_window'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x8c8): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_view_show_bottom_pane'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-window.o) :Sad: .data.rel.ro+0x908): undefined reference to `_gedit_cmd_file_quit'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_set_font':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0xde): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x115): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_system_font'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_scroll_to_cursor':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x1ad): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_select_all':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x290): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_delete_selection':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x355): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x3b0): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x3c3): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_readonly'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_paste_clipboard':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x451): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x4cf): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x4e2): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_readonly'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_copy_clipboard':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x578): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_cut_clipboard':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x638): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x6b6): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x6c9): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_readonly'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_new':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x766): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x76b): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x7f5): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_class_intern_init':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x940): undefined reference to `gedit_marshal_BOOLEAN__VOID'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `reset_searched_text':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0xd9d): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0xdd7): undefined reference to `gedit_document_set_search_text'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `search_entry_insert_text':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x10e2): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x10fd): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_escape_search_text'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x1129): undefined reference to `gedit_debug_message'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `add_search_completion_entry':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x14a6): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_unescape_search_text'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `run_search':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x16ba): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x17b0): undefined reference to `gedit_document_search_forward'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x1868): undefined reference to `gedit_document_search_forward'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x192c): undefined reference to `gedit_document_search_backward'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x19d8): undefined reference to `gedit_document_search_backward'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `start_interactive_search_real':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x1e9b): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x1eb1): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_search_text'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `search_window_key_press_event':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2656): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2693): undefined reference to `gedit_document_set_search_text'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_drag_data_received':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x291c): undefined reference to `gedit_utils_drop_get_uris'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_expose':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2a41): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2aaa): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_enable_search_highlighting'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2b08): undefined reference to `_gedit_document_search_region'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `search_highlight_updated_cb':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2ba0): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2bbe): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_enable_search_highlighting'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `on_notify_buffer_cb':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2d7e): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2deb): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_readonly'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `document_read_only_notify_handler':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2e6a): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2e72): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_readonly'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `gedit_view_init':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2ecc): undefined reference to `gedit_debug'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2ee8): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_use_default_font'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2ef5): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_editor_font'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2f12): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_smart_home_end'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2f19): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_highlight_current_line'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2f21): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_right_margin_position'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2f29): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_display_right_margin'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2f31): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_insert_spaces'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2f39): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_tabs_size'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2f45): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_auto_indent'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2f51): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_display_line_numbers'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x2f5d): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_get_wrap_mode'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `search_init':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x30fa): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_type'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x3198): undefined reference to `gedit_document_goto_line'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x324d): undefined reference to `gedit_document_get_search_text'

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x3286): undefined reference to `gedit_document_set_search_text'

./.libs/libgedit.a(gedit-view.o): In function `show_line_numbers_toggled':

gedit-view.c :Sad: .text+0x28a4): undefined reference to `gedit_prefs_manager_set_display_line_numbers'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [gedit] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/work/gedit-2.26.3/gedit'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/work/gedit-2.26.3/gedit'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/work/gedit-2.26.3/gedit'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/work/gedit-2.26.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-editors/gedit-2.26.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2044:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1271:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-editors/gedit-2.26.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-editors/gedit-2.26.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-editors/gedit-2.26.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2044:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1271:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-editors/gedit-2.26.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

localhost ~ #

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A simple vista y habiendo googleado rápido, parece que o bien has dado con algún bug no documentado o bien algo le pasa a tu compilador pero no tengo ni la menor idea de que es ni como solucionarlo.

En cualquiera de los dos casos, no poder instalar gedit no debería ser impedimento para instalar Gnome. Seguramente se puede saltear este paquete y proseguir la compilación, o no?

Si has actualizado gcc durante la instalación lee la guía para actualización a gcc.

Salud!

----------

## tinchovmm

la verdad no se cual es el erro pero ya dos veces salte el paquete y termino en un fixed  :Sad:  tengo instalado gentoo en vistuallbox y va perfecto . .  pero cuando pruebo en la pc siempre algun drama. .  despues de estos dias volvi a instalr xfce..  lo mismo. .   :Crying or Very sad:  y en la virtual anda bien. .  la verdad no se a q se debe. .  cuaquier cosa que sepa la posteo. .  saludos

----------

